# videosurveillance camera IP wifi



## turbin (23 Mars 2008)

Tout est dans le titre.
Ou en est-on en mars 2008 des possibilités de placer 2 ou 3 cameras IP wifi motorisées dans un local, caméras IP wifi compatibles Mac OS, pour une télésurveillance consultable à distance via le net (et un login bien sûr). Si possible audio et vidéo.
J'ai pas mal cherché sur google mais rien de clair sur la compatibilité Mac OS. Il semble que la plupart des caméras IP wifi soient à configurer sur un poste PC WINDOWS. De plus, ensuite, la consultation via le net peut poser problème si le navigateur utilisé n'est pas compatible ActiveX. C'est le cas pour firefox ou safari par exemple. Enfin, je souhaite pouvoir prendre la main des caméras via le net que ce soit d'un post P, Mac OS 9 ou X. Tout ça pour un prix raisonnable ne serait pas pour déplaire.... Est-ce qu'il y a des adresses de caméras test ou d'exemple pour voir la qualité vidéo et audio ?
Gracias Joyeuses Clôches


----------



## aubergeharricana (27 Mars 2008)

Bonjour Turbin
J'ai le même problème et comme toi je cherche désespérement. J'ai 2 cameras IP de marque Linksys dont je suis très satisfait si je les utilisent sous PC... mais je suis mac et là impossible. 
Je cherche en vain. J'ai envoyé un message au concepteur de securityspy pour voir si c,est possible avec leur logiciel. J'attend la réponse. Que le premier qui trouve fasse passer le mot car c'est terriblement frustrant de travailler sur nos mac et de regarder sur un PC qui ne me sert qu'à ça...
Bonsoir du Québec


----------



## turbin (30 Mars 2008)

Salut,
Pour l'instant rien de nouveau. Ce domaine de la videosurveillance ne doit intéresser que le monde PC!!!


----------



## imkl (31 Mars 2008)

turbin a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre.
> Ou en est-on en mars 2008 des possibilités de placer 2 ou 3 cameras IP wifi motorisées dans un local, caméras IP wifi compatibles Mac OS, pour une télésurveillance consultable à distance via le net (et un login bien sûr). Si possible audio et vidéo.
> J'ai pas mal cherché sur google mais rien de clair sur la compatibilité Mac OS. Il semble que la plupart des caméras IP wifi soient à configurer sur un poste PC WINDOWS. De plus, ensuite, la consultation via le net peut poser problème si le navigateur utilisé n'est pas compatible ActiveX. C'est le cas pour firefox ou safari par exemple. Enfin, je souhaite pouvoir prendre la main des caméras via le net que ce soit d'un post P, Mac OS 9 ou X. Tout ça pour un prix raisonnable ne serait pas pour déplaire.... Est-ce qu'il y a des adresses de caméras test ou d'exemple pour voir la qualité vidéo et audio ?
> Gracias Joyeuses Clôches


 
Bonjour,
et ça ?  http://www.macway.com/fr/product/7382/camera-ip-panoramique-wifi-motorisee-trendnet-tv-ip400w.html

Il y a un soft pour mac os x Leopard aussi 
http://www.bensoftware.com/ss/download/index.html

J'ai pas creusé plus que ça, mais c'est également un sujet qui m'intérresse.... 
Si vous avez des retours d'expériences une fois tout ceci installé, je suis preneur
A+
iMichael​


----------



## turbin (31 Mars 2008)

Exact j'avais vu cette Caméra IP Panoramique WiFi Motorisée (TrendNet TV-IP400W). Mais dans le descriptif il est bien spécifié que pour y avoir accès via le net il faut IE ou Netscape (donc adios MAC) et pour les réglages il faut installer un logiciel IP view sur PC !!!.
Autant dire qu'on prend qq risques pour demarrer avec ce type de matos. Non ?


----------



## turbin (10 Avril 2008)

toujours pas d'amateur de videosurveillance sur Mac ?? c'est incroyable que les caméras IP mac compatibles ne soient pas utilisées...


----------



## giga64 (11 Avril 2008)

'tout façon, MacGé c'est qu'un repère d'anarchisss et de gauchisss, alors tu trouveras personne pour te renseigner...


----------



## turbin (14 Avril 2008)

c'est cela, oui (dixit le père noël est un ordure)


----------



## turbin (11 Mai 2008)

Non de D... Je vais devoir acheter un PC pour installer ma viseosurveillance car apparement aucune solution en vue....


----------



## pascalady971 (11 Mai 2008)

turbin a dit:


> Non de D... Je vais devoir acheter un PC pour installer ma viseosurveillance car apparement aucune solution en vue....



As-tu essayé sur d'autres sites genre:

http://forum.macbidouille.com

ou des sites spécialisés en vidéo ?

.


----------



## turbin (11 Mai 2008)

je vais aller voir mais je suis pessimiste


----------



## omikron13 (21 Août 2008)

Salut, en gros, il te faut monter un "pont virtuel" entre ta box (routeur) et ta caméra IP. Alors 2 cas de figure se présentent (voir docs sur http://www.nebulis.fr en bas de page) : soit tu as une adresse IP fixe (FAI) et là, tu indique à ton routeur que tout ce qui rentre sur le port xxxxx de ton routeur, le routeur doit le rediriger automatiquement vers l'adresse IP de ta caméra et son port (par defaut 80), exemple : tonadresseipfixeortentrantsurtonrouteur -> adresseIPcaméraortcamera . Voili  àpluche, amitiés.


----------



## MacDeMTL (15 Mai 2009)

La Caméra HNC290G de Hawking Techologies.  

http://www.hawkingtech.com/products/productlist.php?CatID=24&FamID=15&ProdID=306

Il est possible de la configurer via son interface web et outrepassé l'outils de config windows.  Ce qui est bien de cette cam c'est qu'elle utilise un engin java à la place de ActiveX pour la video.  Elle ne fonctionne pas bien sur Safari (donc ni sur le iPhone) mais sur Firefox ça va.


----------



## turbin (8 Juin 2009)

Exact. Cette cam semble d'installation plug and play et à un prix raisonnable (j'ai trouvé des points de vente autour de 175 $). Quelqu'un en a-t-il l'expérience "live"??


----------



## Jean_Michel (15 Août 2009)

Bonjour
A l'heure qu'il est, il semble que de nombreuses caméras IP peuvent faire l'affaire pour une solution de vidéo surveillance.

Je viens d'acheter une caméra IP du modèle suivant : TRENDnet TV-IP312.

Mais comme je suis sous mac, je ne peux donc pas utiliser le logiciel windows, livré avec la caméra.
Ne comprenant pas grand chose aux adresses IP, je ne sais pas comment piloter ma caméra et récupérer les images qu'elle diffuse sur internet.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider avec un langage simple ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tchocolatl (19 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que je peux t'aider... si tu es toujours à l'écoute


----------



## Jean_Michel (25 Octobre 2009)

tchocolatl a dit:


> Je crois que je peux t'aider... si tu es toujours à l'écoute



Bonjour

Je n'ai toujours pas avancé sur mon problème de caméra IP et je suis preneur d'aide.
Merci donc de te pencher sur mon problème.

J'aimerais reprendre la procédure à zéro car je suis un peu perdu.

Voici donc les éléments :

J'ai un mac bookPro et une caméra TRENDnet TV-IP312
(j'ai également acheté le logiciel SecuritySpy de BenSoftware et aussi evocam)

Le but est de pouvoir surveiller mon habitation lorsque je suis loin, via l'iPhone,
mais aussi surveiller l'extérieur lorsque je suis tranquillement installé chez moi.

Je suis sous mac et je ne peux donc pas utiliser le logiciel windows, livré avec la caméra.

Peux tu m'indiquer ce que je dois faire ?

Merci d'avance pour ton aide.     Salutations


----------



## richard-deux (25 Octobre 2009)

MacBook et iPhone pour video surveillance, je testerai cette application: Air Cam Live Video.


----------



## tchocolatl (3 Novembre 2009)

Si tu veux, tu peux me téléphoner au [BIIIIP]



Jean_Michel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas avancé sur mon problème de caméra IP et je suis preneur d'aide.
> Merci donc de te pencher sur mon problème.
> ...


----------



## doumdiep (11 Novembre 2009)

Jean_Michel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas avancé sur mon problème de caméra IP et je suis preneur d'aide.
> Merci donc de te pencher sur mon problème.
> ...



bonjour, je suis sur ce problème en ce moment, j'ai trouvé mes réponses (sans vouloir faire de pub!) dans le "avosmac hors série N°28" téléchargeable sur internet.


----------



## tchocolatl (11 Novembre 2009)

Super!


----------



## loriscoutin (5 Décembre 2009)

Et quelle est la solution ?
Si vous pourriez la partager, ça m'intéresserait et sûrement d'autres personnes par la suite.
Merci
Loris


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

Euh un numéro de téléphone en clair ?


----------



## tchocolatl (5 Décembre 2009)

numero de tel annulé


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

C'est déconseillé de poster ton numéro de telephone sur internet, le modérateur a supprimé ton premier post, édite celui ci.


----------



## tchocolatl (5 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est déconseillé de poster ton numéro de telephone sur internet, le modérateur a supprimé ton premier post, édite celui ci.



je ne comprends pas. Que dois je faire?


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

tchocolatl a dit:


> je ne comprends pas. Que dois je faire?


Appuies sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et supprime ton numéro de téléphone.


----------



## tchocolatl (5 Décembre 2009)

tchocolatl a dit:


> je ne comprends pas. Que dois je faire?



ah je crois comprendre que je ne dois pas donner mon no de tel
d'un autre coté c un peu long de decrire la procedure sur le forum. 
que faire?


----------



## tchocolatl (5 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Appuies sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c fait, merci...


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

tchocolatl a dit:


> ah je crois comprendre que je ne dois pas donner mon no de tel
> d'un autre coté c un peu long de decrire la procedure sur le forum.
> que faire?


C'est long mais utile pour les autres qui ont besoin d'information, c'est le but du forum, trouver des informations et en donner, un lieu d'échange 

vala, il ne reste plus qu'au modérateur à supprimer notre verbiage inutile


----------



## tchocolatl (5 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est long mais utile pour les autres qui ont besoin d'information, c'est le but du forum, trouver des informations et en donner, un lieu d'échange



bon, ben je vais m'y mettre alors...


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Décembre 2009)

Hello à tous, 
je suis intéressé aussi par un système de surveillance chez moi. Avec une camera que je pourrai consulter à distance depuis Internet.. donc je relance le sujet, car ce que j'ai lu pour l'instant ne m'a pas apporté de vraies solutions 
Par contre, une question en plus, savez vous si il est possible d'enregistrer aussi ce qui est filmé si besoin?


----------



## boufon (10 Juillet 2010)

Jour à tous,

La vidéo surveillance sur Mac : J'ai installé plusieurs caméras de surveillances chez de la famille et des amis qui ont uniquement du Mac ou des iphones, iPad.

Selon moi il y a 2 marques de caméras qui sont réellement compatibles Mac, mais les caméras sont chères (hélas). Il s'agit de AXIS (safari et Firefox) et MOBOTIX (firefox only). Trendnet propose aussi des caméras compatibles Mac mais c'est du java donc il faut charger la VM java et c'est plus lourdingue à la visualisation. Par contre pour axis et mobotix ca marche nickel.

Exemple de prix de base Surveillance d'un pièce dans sa maison : axis 207W (prix inférieur à 300 euros).
Si vous voulez du PTZ et de l'extérieur il vous faudra passer les 1000 euros (axis 215 par ex).  Et oui c'est cher

Exemple d'accès à une camera PTZ axis modèle 214 ici : http://www.chevaux-les-arnelles.camargue.fr/pages07-07/webcam.php#cam

A l'arrière de ces caméras il y a des entrées-sortie permettant de piloter des appareils électriques (lampes, TV, ..) depuis l'interface web de la camera. Pour cela soit vous avez des connaissance en électronique soit vous prenez un câble prêt à l'emploi chez ibou : http://www.ibou.fr/camera_ip/

Pour info Mobotix propose depuis peu un système de portier (interphone) à mettre à l'entrée de votre maison(avec caméra intégrée bien sûr)  et si quelqu'un sonne à votre portail ça vous appelle en SIP sur internet où que vous soyez (au travail, en vacance) et votre visiteur croit que vous êtes chez vous ! vous lui parlez directement depuis votre ordi et vous le voyez ! C'est top mais c'est pas donné non plus. On peut même réglé cet interphone pour qu'il prenne en photo une personne qui passe devant sans qu'elle ait sonné à la porte.

J'ai testé plusieurs marques comme : Axis, Mobotix, Panasonic, Sony, Bosch, Trendnet, ... et si on veut juste une caméra fonctionnant en autonome (donc sans un soft comme sécurity spy à faire tourner sur un mac à proximité de la caméra) alors il faut choisir Axis car c'est la moins pire coté rapport qualité/prix et qui fonctionne Mac, iPhone et iPad.

par exemple la qualité des la Trendnet que j'avais testé était pourri, la sony nécessitait du java si je me rappelle bien. Bosch pas compatible Mac du tout, ou alors à utiliser leur enregistreur DIBOS avec une connexion bureau à distance (mais ça coute un bras et la peau de mes rouleaux)

Si on est bricoleur on peut tester d'autres marques mais pour le prêt à l'emploi il n'y a qu'axis pour le moment. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de concurrence. 

Si vous en connaissez d'autres je suis prêt à tester.


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2010)

Post très complet 
pour les péophystes PTZ: Pan Tilt Zoom: donc une caméra que je puisse faire tourner et zoomer en opposition aux caméras fixes.

une autre piste: http://www.bensoftware.com/ss/index.html


----------



## Donna123 (17 Août 2010)

la  surveillance à distance par caméra IP est généralement nécessaire pour  le navigateur IE, a mon avis, n'ont pas les tests de logiciels.    J`ai trouve les meilleurs prix sur ce site www.camera-vision.fr.


----------



## Prot158 (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour
Etant donné que le sujet des cameras IP sous mac est assez confidentiel, je vais partager mon expérience.

Camera (reçue aujourd'hui): la Heden visioncam [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]CAMHED02IPW (achetée moins de 80&#8364; ttc chez LDLC...)
Il s'agit d'une camera IP wifi avec vision infrarouge la nuit, pivotant horizontalement et verticalement
Qualité d'image plus qu'honnête pour le prix, et pour qui ne veux pas dépenser une fortune.

La partie qui nous intéresse: comme faire fonctionner la bête sur le mac...
Et bien vous avez besoin d'un pc 
Rassurez-vous, le pc n'est obligatoire que pour configurer la camera. Après tout peut se contrôler depuis le mac.
N'ayant pas de PC sous la main j'ai réussi à configurer la camera via Parallel.

Etape 1: brancher la camera en filaire sur votre routeur

Etape 2: ce qui m'a pris le plus de temps à comprendre: dans Parallel, le réseau doit être configuré en "Bridged Network" au lieu de "Shared Network", sinon la caméra (extérieure) ne peut pas communiquer avec windows
(PS si vous avez un PC à disposition, c'est sans doute une solution plus simple pour éviter de patauger dans le réseau)

Etape 3: Installer sous windows le programme fourni sur le CD accompagnant la caméra, et suivre les instructions du manuel. Notamment lui adresser une adresse IP fixe (192.168.0.xx ou autre en fonction de votre réseau) et un port (par défaut 8080)

Etape 4: A partir de là tout peut se régler depuis le mac sous safari ou firefox en tapant l'adresse "http://IPDEVOTRECAMERAORT     (exemple ici: http: // 192.168.0.50:8080 )
Là vous pouvez tout régler (ftp, adresse dns, modifier mot de passe, configurer le wifi etc...)

Et pour finir: bonne nouvelle:
la camera est reconnue par le logiciel "SecuritySpy" en choisissant comme type de caméra: Foscam FI8908W (qui est la même camera sous un autre nom)

J'ai un peu abregé, si vous avez des question n'hésitez pas
++

Pilotage de la camera sous SecuritySpy en wifi dans une piece plongée dans le noir:




Interface sous safari (ou firefox)






PS: pensez à router le port 8080 (TCP) vers l'ip de votre camera afin de pouvoir la contrôler depuis l'extérieur.
[/FONT]


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2010)

Tu as contacte le fabricant pour savoir s'il a un logiciel mac dans les tuyaux ?


----------



## Prot158 (9 Septembre 2010)

Non mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur le sujet. Heden d'après ce que j'ai vu a plus le profil d'une boite qui récupère des technologies existantes en rajoutant leur logo qu'une boite qui innove... (genre Trust etc...) donc faut faire avec.
C'est typiquement le genre de situation qui m'a fait installer un windows virtuel....


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2010)

bon on laisse tomber alors.


----------



## ecare (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Nous venons de finir le développement d'une gamme de produits accessibles sur Mac OS X (10.6 ou supérieur) permettant l'accès direct, la relecture, le contrôle des caméras motorisées... Compatible de 1 à 16 caméras avec des prix raisonnables.

Vidéo You Tube de présentation (Sur Mac Book Snow Leopard) : http://www.youtube.com/user/ecaresecurity#p/a/u/0/wfzMpFbyCJw

Application Iphone/Ipad gratuite disponible sur l'App Store.

Bonne journée!


----------



## naas (1 Février 2011)

You tube est bloqué depuis le boulot, vous avez un site ?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> You tube est bloqué depuis le boulot, vous avez un site ?



service


----------



## Spinxel (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai des TrendNET ip422 reconnues et gérées avec le logiciel PC fournit (SecurView).
Mais, impossible de trouver comment utiliser ces cameras avec SecuritySpy !
Aucune image n'apparaissant.

Sachant que je suis quasi-tout Mac, c'est un problème et je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à cela dans les interventions ci-dessus.

Quelqu'un a-t-il résolu ce type de problème ?


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2011)

Leur support ? (depuis l'iPhone les recherches sont limitées )


----------



## Spinxel (17 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réaction

Supports actuels : iMac, MacBook Pro et MacPro.
A venir (mais pas essentiel) : iPhone3.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2011)

Spinxel a dit:


> Merci pour ta réaction
> 
> Supports actuels : iMac, MacBook Pro et MacPro.
> A venir (mais pas essentiel) : iPhone3.



je pense que Naas te conseillait de prendre contact avec leur support technique


----------



## Spinxel (18 Avril 2011)

Le support de SecuritySpy ?... En anglais ?


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2011)

Dis moi en français via mp ta bafouille et je te la traduis


----------



## Spinxel (19 Avril 2011)

naas a dit:


> Dis moi en français via mp ta bafouille et je te la traduis


Merci, naas. Pour la traduction, c'est pas l'obstacle.

Je leur ai envoyé ma question (en anglais  ) : sur Mac, j'obtiens encore des écrans bleus "Unrecognised request error" avec SecuritySpy !  (Alors que ça marche sur PC avec le logiciel SecureView fournit par TRENDnet !)  :hein:
D'où peut venir le problème que je d'écrits ici ? Et comment y remédier ?"

On va bien voir...


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2011)

bon déjà la bonne nouvelle c'est que ta caméra est supportée par le logiciel.
ensuite il te faut visiter 
http://www.bensoftware.com/securityspy/helpgeneral.html
mon problème c'est que ton erreur ne semble pas une erreur de chez eux
http://www.bensoftware.com/securityspy/manual/#appendix1
tu as communiqué le crash log à ces braves gens ?


----------



## Spinxel (22 Avril 2011)

Merci.

EvoCam semble moins problématique et, pour l'instant, j'obtiens une image de chaque caméra.
Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment mettre les 4 images dans une même fenêtre (pour en faciliter la gestion).

Du coup, je ne vois plus l'intérêt de mettre 84  dans SecuritySpy, alors que Evocam n'en coûte que 21 !

Des avis quant à ce choix éventuel ?


----------



## crashkoe (17 Mai 2011)

Ici un petit article intéressant sur EvoCam !

http://www.geekinparis.com/evocam-ou-comment-transformer-votre-mac-en-tour-de-controle


----------



## Spinxel (1 Juin 2011)

Mauvaise surprise au moment de payer sur le site EvoCam :
Le prix n'est pas 21 &#8364; (30$ annoncés sur leur page), mais de 27,51 &#8364; (39,40$) !
D'une part parce que leur prix est, en fait, HT, et d'autre part parce qu'ils gonflent le taux de change de 2,15&#8364;...
Même si ce n'est que pour 6,50&#8364;, ça refroidit


----------



## crashkoe (21 Juin 2011)

Il n'existe pas une astuce qui permet d'utiliser le logiciel sans payer ?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

Si bien sûr

Tu m'envois ton numéro de CB stp

:sleep:


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Juin 2011)

Salut à tous!

J'ai télécharger EvoCam, j'ai téléchargé security spy mais IM-POS-SI-BLE de configurer quoique ce soit.
Sous firefox only j'arrive à me connecter a la camera (dyndns.org), ça passe en Java, mais depuis ces logiciels, avec la même configuration rien ne se passe...je n'ai pas les références des caméras car il y en a des dizaines différentes. Mon père arrive à tout gérer depuis un seul logiciel sous windows, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas possible avec un même logiciel sous mac...

Je vous remercie par avance pour toutes aides/tutoriaux que vous pourriez me donner, parce qu'a part mon isight, je n'ai rien réussi à voir d'autre...


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Juin 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (12 Juillet 2011)

J'ai galéré longtemps avant de trouver la soluce sur le net.

J'ai 3 Foscam (PTZ) chez moi et que des macs distant pour surveiller (macbook, iMac) quand je suis loin. On peut utiliser safari en allant direct sur l'adresse IP et en indiquant le port de chaque camera : http://xxx.xxx.xx.xxx:port ... c'est long ... mais contrôle total de la camera. Une seule camera par adresse en revanche donc obligé d'ouvrir 3 signets pour voir les cameras.

J'ai donc essayé SecuritySpy ... cela ne fonctionnait pas alors qu'EvoCam fonctionnait ??!!
Il fallait ajouter dans la configuration manuelle des mes cameras (non dispo dans celles proposées par SecuritySpy) une HHTP Request : *videostream.cgi* !!

Et là badaboum, tout fonctionne !

Enfin presque .... je n'arrive pas à contrôler la camera (orientation, luminosité ...), je ne peux que visualiser. Mais je peux voir mes 3 cameras en simultané, c'est déjà ça ...

Si cela aide certain ...


----------



## drelladesign (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
pour remettre au gout du jour le sujet, 
est ce que quelqu'un pourrait faire un petit récapitulatif ???
Je vais bientot partir en vacances et je voudrais juste trouver une 
webcam que je laisserai à la maison et que je pourrai consulter en 
direct sur mon Iphone....
pas un truc qui coute un bras ni qui demande un BTS Geek pour l'installation, 
ça existe ou pas ??
merci les amis.


----------



## p.boussaguet (13 Juillet 2011)

Je ne suis pas un expert en réseau, routeur .... et j'ai réussi à installer 3 caméras IP (Foscam FI8918W : 65/pièce) dans ma maison. 

La partie la plus "pénible" est le parametrage de ton routeur (Freebox ou autre) car il faut ouvrir des ports d'accès pour venir de l'extérieur voir ces webcams. Il y a plein de tutos sur le net pour t'aider à ce niveau là (http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwa...m/fi8908w-fi8918w-visioncam-sujet_50586_1.htm)

Je consulte en live mes 3 caméras via mon MacbookPro (logiciel SecuritySpy .... je ne maitrise pas bien encore) et via mon iPhone grâce à l'appli Eye See U (payante mais pas excessive). Je peux ainsi enclencher ou non la détection de mouvement (une alarme pas cher) à distance via l'iphone, recevoir des photos par mail des webcams si du mouvement est détecté dans la maison, je peux aussi les orienter à volonté car ces caméras sont PT (Pan/Tilt).

Le seul inconvénient .... la coupure de jus ! Si plus d'électricité, ces caméras n'étant pas autonomes, elles ne bossent plus ! Si ma freebox tombe en rade ou si France Télécom décide de bricoler ses lignes, même résultats, plus rien ne fonctionne.

Mais pour 150 l'ensemble, que demander de plus ?!


----------



## drelladesign (19 Juillet 2011)

merci pour ta réponse, je vais voir tout ça.


----------



## drs (19 Juillet 2011)

J'ai aussi une FOscam et testé SecuritySpy.

A savoir que dans la dernière version, SecuritySpy supporte les foscam, y compris le PTZ.

Alors, pour vous connecter depuis l'extérieur, plusieurs solutions:
1. Vous connecter à la caméra directement. Bien, mais si plusieurs caméras, c'est un peu lourd
2. Utiliser le serveur Web intégré à Security Spy  Bah oui, y'en a un pour accéder à l'application directement, depuis n'importe quel navigateur.

Maintenant, pour la connexion depuis l'extérieur:
1. soit utiliser la redirection de port. On se connecte sur l'ip publique, et on indique un port. Dans le routeur on dit que cette connexion doit être redirigée vers l'ip privée vers un port.
2. utiliser un vpn (c'est cette solution que j'ai choisie)


----------



## drelladesign (23 Juillet 2011)

j'ai reçu ma Foscam ce matin et je m'ARRACHE les cheveux depuis. 
Faut vraiment avoir fait geek+5 pour réussir à la faire marcher sur mon iphone...
je n'ai toujours pas réussi à l'heure ou je vous écris. 

pour voir la cam sur mon ordi, pas de souçis, ça marche...

par contre l'histoire des changements de port, des adresse IP, lan, ssid, DHNS....
j'y comprends rien !!!! AU SECOURS. 

Le site harware.fr : ouais super, mais c'est illisible comme forum, et j'ai pas le courage de
brasser les 168 pages du truc pour pas trouver ma réponse.

ma question est simple, je veux voir ma cam sur mon iphone...
j'ai chargé deux applis, Cam viewer et Ip cam viewer...

mais j'arrive pas à bien configurer certainement...

je précise ma box, c'est la SFR neuf box dernière génération...

qu'est ce qu'un VPN, une IP publique...

Mais P.... de bordel de M.... ils ne peuvent pas faire des choses simples, 
claires, accessible au commun des mortels !!


----------



## drs (23 Juillet 2011)

si tu arrives à voir ta cam depuis chez toi, c'est déjà bien.
Après pour la voir depuis l'extérieur, c'est pas très compliqué.

A l'intérieur de chez toi, tes machines ont une ip privée. Et depuis l'extérieur, tu as une seule IP publique.  Et toutes les machines qui veulent sortir de chez toi sortent par cette unique ip publique, au travers de ta box.. C'est en fait ton identifiant sur internet.
Pour la connaitre, tu vas sur http://www.mon-ip.com/ par exemple.
 Par défaut, depuis chez toi, tu te connectes à ta caméra sur http://adresse_ip_privée (donc par défaut sur le port 80). Donc il va falloir faire en sorte que ta box, lorsqu'elle recoit une certaine requete, aille interroger ta caméra. On va donc faire ce qu'on appelle une redirection.

Par exemple, si ton adresse publique est 64.12.34.56 et que l'adresse de ta caméra chez toi est 192.168.0.12, on va dire que tu attaques ta caméra depuis l'extérieur sur le port 8512 (au hasard, mais compris entre 1025 et 65536, les ports de 1 à 1024 sont réservés).
Donc tu tapes dans ton navigateur http://64.12.34.56:8512 et ta box va rediriger cette requete vers l'adresse 192.168.0.12 sur le port 80.
Pour ça, c'est dans l'interface de la box, mais je ne connais pas la box SFR. Je pense que ça doit se trouver sur Google  (ICI par exemple)

Ensuite, sur ton iphone, essayes Netcamviewer, il est gratuit pour deux caméras. Essayes d'abord en local chez toi (en wifi par exemple), puis après avec l'ip publique en ayant fait la redirection.

Ai-je été assez clair?


----------



## drelladesign (24 Juillet 2011)

merci pour ta réponse, je commence à y voir un peu plus clair, 
mais ça ne marche toujours pas...
bon déjà il semble que sur l'interface Sfr box en ligne, pour activer ton wifi, regler tes 
paramêtres etc etc...mes ports ne s'appellent pas 80 ou 8012, 
mais PC 1, PC 2 PC 3, TV, une adresse Mac par port et une IP par port....
mais dans le panneau "maintenance" je peux pas changer ou assigner les ports...

première question : quand dans mon iphone je dois rentrer l'adresse IP qu'ils me demandent, 
je rentre quoi ? l'adresse du mac privée ? la publique ? ou celle de la camera ? 
et derrière je rajoute quoi ?  : PC 3 ??
c'est le port sur lequel est la caméra....

pffff, je galère...

aussi à un moment dans la notice (en anglais) 
ils disent qu'il faut se créer un compte DDNS service setting sur www.dyndns.com

est ce que je dois le faire ? ?


Dernière question, il semblerai que mon IP publique soit "flottante", chaque fois que redemarre ma box, 
ce n'est plus la même...
donc quel IP je donne pour créer mon  compte DDNS si je dois en créer un.

je suis vraiment nulle, merci de ta réponse.


----------



## drelladesign (26 Juillet 2011)

c'est bon ! 
j'ai eu ma réponse...

Les caméras wifi et autre webcam ne MARCHENT pas chez 
Bouygtel ! ! 
ils n'ont pas ouvert l'accès à certains ports ou flux videos, 
enfin j'ai pas tout compris mais ça ne marche pas chez eux...
je peux me connecter, tout les parametres sont OK, je peux meme bouger la 
caméra à distance, mais je ne vois rien !! ecran noir. 
Alors que sur l'iphone d'un pote qui à Orange, ca marche nickel.

Voilà


----------



## drs (26 Juillet 2011)

c'est quand même très étonnant. J'ai une clé 3G Bouygues, et je peux voir ma cam en http par l'interface par l'adresse ip externe, avec un flux vlc ou encore en vpn!

Je testerai demain avec un tel bouygues


----------



## naas (2 Août 2011)

Bouygues bloque les ports UDP


----------



## fcardina (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour Monsieur drs,
Bravo pour votre article qui est très clair. Cependant j'aurais besoin de quelques précisions:
- on va dire que tu attaques la caméra depuis l'extérieur sur le port 8512....
question : doit on dans la configuration du routeur et dans le paramétrage de la caméra rentrer 8512 ?
- les ports de 1 à 1024 sont réservés 
question: le port 80 de ma caméra et celui indiqué lors de la configuration Bbox (80 également) font que la caméra fonctionne parfaitement (pourquoi?)
Enfin (le plus important !)
Lors de la configuration Bbox pour la 2ième caméra, il m'est indiqué: La règle est en conflit avec une règle existante ou un service activé. J'ai essayé de changer de port (caméra et config Bbox) et plein d'autres choses sans résultat. Je suis coïncé. Peut être aurez vous une solution, sinon je ne vous en voudrai pas. Je suis en retraite, je m'accroche mais il reste encore beaucoup à faire pour être opérationnel sur ce genre de chose!. Cependant après avoir passé de nombreuses années sur PC je dois avouer que le MAC, c'est pas mal!
Bien cordialement,
Mac Book
Bbox
Caméra Foscam


----------



## zechrisd (17 Août 2011)

Avec mon forfait bouygues je peux consulter l'image de ma caméra donc bouygues n'est pas en cause.

Pour expliquer brièvement les histoires d'IP et de ports :

IP publique = le point d'entrée/sortie du net (un peu comme une adresse d'immeuble)
IP privée = point d'entrée d'un périphérique sur le réseau privé (comme le numéro d'appartement à l'intérieur de l'immeuble)

port = c'est désigné généralement sur le modem qui dirige les flux internet de l'exterieur vers un appareil du réseau privé en particulier.
Pour faire le rapprochement avec l'immeuble c'est comme le nom d'une personne sur une enveloppe car un appartement peut héberger plusieurs personnes. 

depuis internet on appelle uniquement des IP publiques car par définitions les IP privées sont invisibles depuis internet (car cachée par l'IP publique)
On fait donc des requêtes de la forme http://IP_publique:port
Il faut définir sur la box vers quelle périphérique interne on route les requêtes en fontion du port.
Par exemple tu redirige le port 8080 vers la camera qui a pour IP privée 192.168.0.10
Donc quand tu vas faire la requête
http://IP_publique:8080 ta box sait qu'elle doit envoyer la requête vers ta caméra avec IP 192.168.0.10

J'ai essayé d'expliquer le plus simplement possible les histoires d'IP et de port.
Pour ceux du métier vous crierez sans doute au scandal car mon explication est succinte mais le but n'est pas de faire un cours de réseau non plus


----------



## drs (17 Août 2011)

non, non, je ne crie pas au scandale. Ton explication est simpliste, mais c'est ça 

Juste deux ou trois choses en plus:
1. on appelle, depuis l'extérieur, avec http://ip_publique:port, et la box redirige vers ip_privéeort (il faut impérativement préciser le port destination).
Mais si on a plusieurs matériels, IL FAUT UTILISER DES PORTS DIFFERENTS.

2. Les ports 1 à 1024 sont réservés. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut pas les utiliser, mais plutot qu'ils sont standardisés: par ex., le http c'est le 80 (cela évite d'écrire http://12.24.34.45:80), le 25 c'est la réception de mail...

3. Pour le message sur ton routeur, c'est que tu as fait une erreur quelque part.
Posons les données suivantes:
Caméra 1: 192.168.1.10 port 80
Caméra 2: 192.168.1.11 port 80
IP Publique: 11.12.13.14

Pour tes redirections, il faut écrire:
Source: 11.12.13.14 port 8080 vers 192.168.1.10 port 80 (TCP)
Source: 11.12.13.14 port 8081 vers 192.168.1.11 port 80
Et pour attraper tes caméras depuis l'extérieur, tu tapes http://11.12.13.14:8080 ou bien http://11.12.13.14:8081


----------



## fcardina (19 Août 2011)

Encore une fois merci pour vos explications claires et pédagogiques. Vous êtes un pro et gagnez à être connu. Bravo et bonne continuation.
Amitiés,








drs a dit:


> non, non, je ne crie pas au scandale. Ton explication est simpliste, mais c'est ça
> 
> Juste deux ou trois choses en plus:
> 1. on appelle, depuis l'extérieur, avec http://ip_publique:port, et la box redirige vers ip_privéeort (il faut impérativement préciser le port destination).
> ...


----------



## drs (19 Août 2011)

fcardina a dit:


> Encore une fois merci pour vos explications claires et pédagogiques. Vous êtes un pro et gagnez à être connu. Bravo et bonne continuation.
> Amitiés,



Merci 

Et donc, cela fonctionne maintenant?


----------



## fcardina (20 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Et donc, cela fonctionne maintenant?



Et oui, tout fonctionne parfaitement. Merci encore


----------



## fcardina (26 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Et donc, cela fonctionne maintenant?



Bien le bonjour,
Oui cela fonctionne parfaitement sur Iphone mais seulement en Wifi. En 3G j'obtiens rapidement la page d'accueil Foscam mais l'image n'apparait pas. Si je passe en Wifi ça fonctionne (toujours sur Iphone)
Que faire ?
Merci,

Bien cordialement,


----------



## drs (26 Août 2011)

en wifi depuis chez toi?

Si cela fonctionne en wifi depuis l'intérieur, mais pas en 3G depuis l'extérieur, il faut vérifier tes règles de redirection, il y a peut être un souci.


----------



## fcardina (26 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> en wifi depuis chez toi?
> 
> Si cela fonctionne en wifi depuis l'intérieur, mais pas en 3G depuis l'extérieur, il faut vérifier tes règles de redirection, il y a peut être un souci.



En intérieur fonctionnement OK en Wifi (ordi et Iphone)

A l'extérieur (dans une autre région) fonctionnement OK en Wifi (le Wifi de l'hôtel) mais pas en 3G (Iphone avec Wifi désactivé). Pour la page d'accueil, mot de passe etc, impeccable en 3G mais pas d'image.


à+


----------



## drs (26 Août 2011)

c'est quoi comme marque et modèle de caméra? Et tu es chez quel opérateur?


----------



## fcardina (26 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> c'est quoi comme marque et modèle de caméra? Et tu es chez quel opérateur?


Caméra Foscam F18918W
Opérateur Bouygues Bbox (Ideo)
Iphone 3 GS

à+


----------



## drs (26 Août 2011)

Essayes de télécharger un soft qui s'appelle NetCamViewer (dans l'appstore sur l'iphone,c'est gratuit pour 2 caméras).

Dans l'adresse de la caméra tu tapes ton ip publique et le port. Ensuite le user et mdp, et le type de caméra (Foscam).
Essayes avec cela en 3G.


----------



## fcardina (27 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> Essayes de télécharger un soft qui s'appelle NetCamViewer (dans l'appstore sur l'iphone,c'est gratuit pour 2 caméras).
> 
> Dans l'adresse de la caméra tu tapes ton ip publique et le port. Ensuite le user et mdp, et le type de caméra (Foscam).
> Essayes avec cela en 3G.



J'ai installé Netcamviewer. C'est idem, tout fonctionne correctement en Wifi mais pas en 3G. Petite remarque, sur mon Iphone, l'indicateur de qualité de réception en 3G est très rarement au maxi, en moyenne 1 à 2 rectangles. Peut être s'agit-il d'un problème de débit mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste!


----------



## fcardina (31 Août 2011)

fcardina a dit:


> J'ai installé Netcamviewer. C'est idem, tout fonctionne correctement en Wifi mais pas en 3G. Petite remarque, sur mon Iphone, l'indicateur de qualité de réception en 3G est très rarement au maxi, en moyenne 1 à 2 rectangles. Peut être s'agit-il d'un problème de débit mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste!



On continue, ne pas désespérer et ferrailler!

Maintenant tout fonctionne sur Iphone en 3G. J'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum Bbox (merci aux auteurs). Le port doit être supérieur à 10000 (ex: 10150).

Avec Netcamviewer le fonctionnement est parfait bien qu'avec le débit de la 3G, le rafraichissement de l'image ne soit pas terrible. A signaler toutefois la difficulté de piloter la caméra. C'est quasi infaisable pour fixer un endroit précis.

J'ai essayé Fos Cam 2. En Wifi avec le port 8080 ça fonctionne mais pas en 3G. Avec le port 10150 rien ne fonctionne, ni Wifi ni en 3G. En l'état cette application n'est pas du tout au point. A noter toutefois quand ça fonctionne! le bon pilotage de la caméra. Il existe une seconde application du même nom (avec icône reproduisant la caméra orientable) que je n'ai pas testé.
Encore merci à tous les participants,
à+
Bien cordialement,


----------



## drs (31 Août 2011)

fcardina a dit:


> Maintenant tout fonctionne sur Iphone en 3G. J'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum Bbox (merci aux auteurs). Le port doit être supérieur à 10000 (ex: 10150).



Oui, fallait le savoir!



fcardina a dit:


> Avec Netcamviewer le fonctionnement est parfait bien qu'avec le débit de la 3G, le rafraichissement de l'image ne soit pas terrible. A signaler toutefois la difficulté de piloter la caméra. C'est quasi infaisable pour fixer un endroit précis.



Oui, effectivement, c'est très difficile. Il ne faut pas oublier
que tu fonctionnes avec une camera PTZ à 80eur. Donc la qualité à ce niveau est moyenne.



fcardina a dit:


> J'ai essayé Fos Cam 2. En Wifi avec le port 8080 ça fonctionne mais pas en 3G. Avec le port 10150 rien ne fonctionne, ni Wifi ni en 3G. En l'état cette application n'est pas du tout au point. A noter toutefois quand ça fonctionne! le bon pilotage de la caméra. Il existe une seconde application du même nom (avec icône reproduisant la caméra orientable) que je n'ai pas testé.



J'ai la première version de foscam, qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## fcardina (1 Septembre 2011)

Bien le bonjour,

Bon, maintenant que les caméras fonctionnent et sont visibles en Wifi et 3G sur micro et iphone, continuons par plus fort encore!
Est-il possible et si oui, d'obtenir une alerte sms quand une des caméras détecte un mouvement ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui savent,

à+


----------



## drs (1 Septembre 2011)

avec les foscam non. Il faudrait pouvoir lui faire envoyer des sms, mais pas de pont vers le réseau GSM.
Par contre, tu peux lui faire envoyer un mail.


----------



## fcardina (2 Septembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> avec les foscam non. Il faudrait pouvoir lui faire envoyer des sms, mais pas de pont vers le réseau GSM.
> Par contre, tu peux lui faire envoyer un mail.



C'est moins mal. Comment faire ....?

Merci,

à+


----------



## drs (3 Septembre 2011)

c'est dans l'interface de la caméra.
Il faut d'abord paramétrer le mail (voir image mail1). Le "sender" sera l'adresse utilisée comme adresse d'expéditeur. Attention, certains noms sont refusés par les serveurs de mail (du genre celui que j'ai mis en @home.net).
Ensuite, il faut activer la détection et l'envoi de mail sur détection (voir image mail2).
Pour la valeur de la détection, il faut tester, cela dépend du placement de la caméra, de la luminosité de la pièce, de l'ensoleillement...


----------



## fcardina (16 Septembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> c'est dans l'interface de la caméra.
> Il faut d'abord paramétrer le mail (voir image mail1). Le "sender" sera l'adresse utilisée comme adresse d'expéditeur. Attention, certains noms sont refusés par les serveurs de mail (du genre celui que j'ai mis en @home.net).
> Ensuite, il faut activer la détection et l'envoi de mail sur détection (voir image mail2).
> Pour la valeur de la détection, il faut tester, cela dépend du placement de la caméra, de la luminosité de la pièce, de l'ensoleillement...



Merci pour ta réponse. Avec mes remerciements tardifs je vais essayer cela prochainement


----------



## CDI (5 Décembre 2011)

Salut,


je remonte ce post car je galère sur le paramétrage de IP camera tool. Il me demande un Gateway et un DNS server, mais je ne sais pas ou les trouver, je très nul en reseau. Si quelqu'un peut me le dire, ce sera parfait.

Merci d'avance


----------



## drs (5 Décembre 2011)

pour simplifier, la gateway (passerelle) te sert pour faire accéder ta caméra à internet, ou bien à y accéder depuis l'extérieur. Si tu veux la joindre uniquement de ton réseau interne, tu n'en a pas besoin.
Pour le DNS, cela te permet de l'appeler par son nom plutot que par son ip. Pas utile non plus dans ces circonstances.


----------



## CDI (6 Décembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> pour simplifier, la gateway (passerelle) te sert pour faire accéder ta caméra à internet, ou bien à y accéder depuis l'extérieur. Si tu veux la joindre uniquement de ton réseau interne, tu n'en a pas besoin.
> Pour le DNS, cela te permet de l'appeler par son nom plutot que par son ip. Pas utile non plus dans ces circonstances.



Merci, hier j'ai fini par réussir à voir la caméra de chez moi, pas de problème. Maintenant comme tout le monde j'ai envie de la voir de l'extérieure . C'est la que ça se gâte.

Je crois qu'avant tout, il me faut intervenir sur la box SFR, et je ne sais pas comment faire justement. Il faut ouvrir un port, mais ou et comment ? Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## drs (6 Décembre 2011)

regarde en page 4 de ce topic, posts 64 et 71


----------



## CDI (6 Décembre 2011)

Oui j'ai lu ce passage très proche de ce que je recherche avec le lien SFR que tu laisse dessus. Mais le problème c'est que leur explication ne corresponds en rien à ce que je vois. Par exemple je n'ai pas d'onglet Box, mais directement un onglet application et dedans je ne vois rien qui parle de nat, bref je ne vois pas comment rediriger les adresses et il me faudrait peut-être quelques chose de plus précis à cette endroit justement.

Par contre ailleurs je trouve translation, est ce que ça un rapport ?

Yes c'est bon, ça marche, merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## drs (7 Décembre 2011)

CDI a dit:


> Par contre ailleurs je trouve translation, est ce que ça un rapport ?



Oui, pour faire simple: NAT=Network Address Translation

Donc si tu vois qu'on parle de translation d'adresse, c'est de cela qu'il s'agit


----------



## thib_marc (4 Janvier 2012)

turbin a dit:


> Non de D... Je vais devoir acheter un PC pour installer ma viseosurveillance car apparement aucune solution en vue....


je viens de découvrir un bon plan pour les IP camera . J'espère que tu trouveras dedans ta quête.


----------



## Télémac (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

A la lecture de tous ces posts c'est incroyable le nombre de problèmes différents générés pas la configuration de ces petites machines 

J'y vais de ma couche n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse:

- deux foscam WiFi 
j'ai besoin de réaliser les connections suivantes;

foscam A connecté en Wifi avec iPad A
foscam B connecté en Wifi avec  iPad B

question : est-ce possible et comment faire de mettre en place un connexion machines A vers A et machines B versB sans passer par un routeur WiFi?
(en sachant que nous déplaçons cette configuration de salle en salle non équipée de routeur ou de  borne Wifi.)

seconde question : comme je souhaite faire la configuration ci-dessus en local, les foscams peuvent elles êtres connectées en ethernet à un iMac pour être configurées en local sans passer par un routeur (j'ai un message "socket error" .

merci


----------



## drs (30 Janvier 2012)

Télémac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> A la lecture de tous ces posts c'est incroyable le nombre de problèmes différents générés pas la configuration de ces petites machines
> 
> ...



Impossible. La connexion de machine a machine nécessite une connexion wifi en mode ad-hoc, ce que ne sait pas faire la foscam.
Seule solution, un petit routeur wifi pour chaque caméra, ou alors un routeur pour les deux, avec une ip différente à chaque fois.



Télémac a dit:


> seconde question : comme je souhaite faire la configuration ci-dessus en local, les foscams peuvent elles êtres connectées en ethernet à un iMac pour être configurées en local sans passer par un routeur (j'ai un message "socket error" .
> 
> merci



Oui tu peux les connecter en ethernet en local, mais elle ne sera accessible que depuis l'imac (à moins que tu mettes en route un partage, et que tu soies sur le même LAN)


----------



## Télémac (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
Donc petit routeur Wifi deux adresses Ip pour la salle : un problème réglé. merci

Pour ma question en local sur l'iMac, je me suis peut être mal exprimé

J'ai connecté la foscam en ethernet à l'iMac pour la configurer.

Comme je veux faire ensuite un réseau local cam A ver iPad A came B vers iPad B avec le petit routeur Wifi, j'ai configuré par exemple :

ip :192.168.25.20
sous réseau: 255.255.255.0
gatteway : vide( il n'accepte pas) 
server DNS : (vide il n'accepte pas)
port vide il n'accepte pas

ip :192.168.25.20
sous réseau: 255.255.255.0
gatteway : 192.168.25.21- (adresse IP fixe par exemple de l'Imac)
server DNS : (vide il n'accepte pas)
port : 8081

l'application démarre la mise à jour de la foscam et ensuite je n'ai que "Socket error"

est- ce donc possible et comment , de configurer la foscam en connexion directe ethernet  ou faut-il passer par un routeur pour ce faire?

merci


----------



## drs (30 Janvier 2012)

Peux tu me donner les configs IP de:
ton routeur wifi que tu vas utiliser
ton imac
tes 2 caméras

Ce qu'il faut savoir sur les foscam, c'est que la connexion réseau est soit filaire, soit wifi, mais pas les 2 en même temps.
Il n'y a qu'une config IP pour les deux 
De mémoire, si un câble ethernet est branché, le wifi se désactive.


----------



## Télémac (30 Janvier 2012)

Salut

Le routeur je ne l'ai pas encore acheté .

Ceci fait que j'ai un iMac et un foscam

Je connecte le foscam par connexion ethernet à l'iMac et j'ai le message "socket error"

D'ou ma question? :  est-il possible de changer les configuration dans la foscam sans passer par un routeur?

merci


----------



## drs (30 Janvier 2012)

Par défaut, la caméra est en DHCP. Mais tu peux aller ICI, et tu télécharges le logiciel IP CAM TOOL (Mac), qui te permettra de configurer ta caméra.
Il faut que tu paramètres ton imac en ip fixe, et la caméra dans le même réseau.
Par exemple, 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 pour le mac et 192.168.1.10/255.255.255.0 pour la caméra (pour la gateway et le DNS, tu mets ce que tu veux, par exemple 192.168.1.100, tu en as pas besoin pour l'instant).


----------



## Télémac (30 Janvier 2012)

Merci  toujours même problème
:

soket error


----------



## drs (30 Janvier 2012)

quelle adresse tu a donné à ton mac et quelle adresse à ta caméra?
Que tapes tu comme adresse dans le navigateur pour y accéder??


----------



## Télémac (31 Janvier 2012)

réseau mac
dhcp
ip fixe : 192.168.1.30
sous réseau :255.255.255.0
Routeur :192.168.2.2
DNS :192.168.2.2

cette configuration fonctionne avec deux appareils connectés en alternance selon besoin suer la prise RJB45 ethernet:
Serveur nas 
station multimédia TVIX

revenons à la foscam
ip :192.168.1.33
sous réseau :255.255.255.0
Routeur :192.168.2.2
DNS :192.168.2.2
port 8090

pour l'instant je n'arrive pas plius loin avec l'appli ip camera tool qui commence à mettre la foscam a jour, et me balance le message socket error.

dans safari je ne peux pas entrer :192.168.1.33:8090/ puisque la foscam est plantée il faut que je la réinitialise avec le bouton reset en dessous


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2012)

Ton mac est en dhcp ou en ip fixe??

Et normalement, le routeur doit être dans le même réseau (192.168.33.X).

Et quand tu utilise IPCam Tool, tu voies la caméra?


----------



## Télémac (31 Janvier 2012)

comme précisé ci-dessus , la cam  et le mac sont dans la même famille mais avec l'appli IP cam Tool le message d'erreur est : socket error

entre temps j'ai avancé et en me connectant sur un routeur( chez moi par exemple) tout fonctionne y compris la connexion externe sur Ipad comme sur iphone

De facto, je pose  ma question de base :

lorsque l'on ne possède pas de routeur, la cam est connectée directement à l'iMac par la connexion prise ethernet RJB 45,  ni par safari ni par l'appli IP cam,  je ne peux me connecter ni configurer la cam en l'absence du routeur.

comment faire en l'absence d'un routeur?


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2012)

Avec un cable croisé 
Car j'avais omis ce détail, ton iMac est trop vieux je pense pour faire de l'auto-MDX.


----------



## Télémac (31 Janvier 2012)

drs a dit:


> Avec un cable croisé
> Car j'avais omis ce détail, ton iMac est trop vieux je pense pour faire de l'auto-MDX.



iMac acheté en juillet 2011
2,7GHz Intel Core i5
12Go de ram
Lion

Trop vieux ?


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2012)

ah bah oui, trop vieux 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je pensais que c'etait un vieil iMac!

y'a un truc qui m'échappe mais je ne vois pas quoi...


----------



## Télémac (1 Février 2012)

j'ai fait plusieurs réseaux :  serveur Nas,  station multimédia en connexion directe ethernet sans passer par un routeur et la, un truc m'échappe aussi,  pas moyen ,la cam n'accepte pas d'être configurée si il n'y a pas de routeur.


----------



## Télémac (1 Février 2012)

J'ai du nouveau

ayant intercallé un routeur j'ai pu faire fonctionner le tout

le routeur installé,  j'ai pu lire le numéro Ip de la caméra (non disponible avant dans l'application Ipcamtools)

connaissanrt ce numéro j'aui créé ujn second réseau ethernet de la mêem gamille que la cam

exemple

iMac 192.168.0.30
Caméra 192.168.0.31
sous réseau :255.255.0.0 ( et pas 255.255.255.0)

Et la je peux connecter la caméra directement sur le port ethernet de l'iMac sans passer par le routeur, lancer l'application Ipcamtools, je n'ai plus le message "socket error" et je peux entrer dans le menu foscam pour la configurer.

Bref à l'achat comme on ne connait pas le numéro du groupe de famille ou se trouve   la foscam il n'est pas possible de la configurer sans routeur

nul


----------



## drs (1 Février 2012)

c'est pas qu'on ne le connait pas, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas. Elle doit être par défaut en DHCP. Il est vrai que je ne me suis jamais posé la question car je l'ai branchée sur le routeur pour la configurer.

Mais effectivement, on devrait pouvoir la configurer avec iptool...


----------

